
MIT engineers designed a reusable face mask that’s as effective as an N95 - stx
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/21/mit-researchers-designed-reusable-n95-face-mask-for-healthcare-workers.html
======
divbzero
The original MIT press release [1] was posted two weeks ago [2] without much
discussion.

[1]: [http://news.mit.edu/2020/reusable-silicone-rubber-face-
mask-...](http://news.mit.edu/2020/reusable-silicone-rubber-face-mask-0709)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23787567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23787567)

This reusable silicone mask still uses a disposable filter, but the disposable
N95 filter requires much less material than a disposable N95 mask.

Look forward to seeing a timeline for production and whether the desired cost
pans out.

